# [MATERIEL] ATI ou NVIDIA ?

## jpwalker

Salut,

Je dois acheter une carte graphique dans peu de temps, d'habitude j'achete des Nvidia (plus simple au niveau des pilotes - enfin pour moi) mais je suis fort tenter par ATI. Malheureusement ATI est un grand mystère pour moi et avant de m'embarquer dans cette aventure, j'aimerais connaître le point de vue de différentes personnes à ce sujet.

J'aimerais la 3D et la sortie TV (au minimum).

Voilà, j'aimerais savoir ce que vous en pensez, vos difficultés rencontré...

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

sous linux : nvidia

C'est bien simple j'ai jamais réussi à installer une ati sous linux.

----------

## bosozoku

Bah moi j'ai une radeon 9100, j'avais réussi. Puis j'ai changé de carte mere (sis => nforce2) et maintenant plus rien ! J'ai beau suivre tous les howto, faqs en anglais etc... Rien n'y fait ! 

Je te conseille nvidia ! Dès que j'ai un peu d'argent j'achete une nvidia moi.

----------

## DuF

Rien que pour la 3D déjà actuellement c'est nvidia et rien d'autre, pas la peine d'aller voir plus loin.

----------

## sireyessire

nvidia + 1

----------

## bosozoku

Bah quand ma radeon marchait avant que je change de carte mere, la 3d marchait bien.

Et puis les cartes ATI rendent mieux graphiquement y parait mais malheuresement sous linux, les drivers sont pourris ! Nvidia est peut etre un tout petit peu moins bien (et encore) mais au moins il font des dirvers qui marchent du premier coup ! J'ai installé une nvidia sur la slack de mon frere, c'est nikel quoi ! En 2 mn c'est fait, avec ati, ca fait 2 jours et j'abandonne la...

----------

## kikou

J'ai une 9800 pro.

Elle marche sous gentoo.

La 3D fonctionne un peu et c'est suffisant pour Q3 ou ET.

MAis ca s'arrete la.

Je trouve que c'est vraiment trop juste pour UT2004 and co.

Jamais je n'ai réussi à faire marcher la sortie TV. (je n'ai pas trop forcé faut dire).

Je conseille donc nvidia sous linux également.

----------

## kopp

oui les ati rendent mieux en 3d, oui elles bouffent moins de ressource (toutes les geforce fx necessitent une alimentation exterieure en plus de celle de l'agp, contrairement au radeon)

mais malheureusement, les drivers ati sont mauvais, et ceux de nvidia de bonne facture

donc idem : nvidia +1

----------

## shmal

Je suis depuis un mois a peu pres un linux user et je regrette d'avoir une ATI... Celle-ci marche très bien sous Windows mais les drivers ATI pour linux sont pourris...

Il y a meme une petition qui circule pour qu'ati mette un peu plus de ressources pour le support linux : http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/

Donc je te conseille fortement une nVidia...

----------

## jpwalker

Ok, c'est super cool !! J'avais donc raison d'acheter Nvidia et je m' rend compte que je vais continuer !!  :Cool: 

Je suis un petit joueur (Q3, UT2004 en très petite quantité) mais je veux quand même une carte récente (histoire de pas etre a la rue dans six mois), vers quel choix vous porteriez-vous ? Je suis pret a mettre 250 euros, GFX 5900, GFX 5700...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bah avec ça tu peux jouer à tous les jeux recents et encore ceux qui vont sortir... Dans 6 mois tu seras pas à la rue  :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est vraiment dommage que les pilotes ATI soient de mauvaise qualité, voire inexistant pour certaines cartes (mobility). 

D'autant plus qu'ils ont un très bon matos et que sous MacOS elles sont bien exploitées. M'enfin j'espère qu'ils vont changer ça...

----------

## shmal

signez la petition  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

jpwalker : j'ai une fx5700LE avec 128mo et les jeux tournent sans probleme (america's army qui demande bcp de ressource tourne a fond sans probleme, ennemy territory sans probleme non plus) donc pour moins de 150euors une 5700 c'est deja efficace ... mais c'est sur que 5900 durera bcp plus longtemps  :Smile: 

(et pi j'ai un 2.8ghz ca doit aider la carte  :Smile: )

enfin tout ca pour dire que si tu es pas gros joueur, une 5700 est suffisante (j'ai pas essayé doom3 par contre)

----------

## ttgeub

Y a deja eu une discussion tres interessante à ce sujet :  ici

le resultat est sans appel ...

----------

## LostControl

J'ai une ATI sur mon laptop et je te dis --> prends NVIDIA

J'ai jamais réussi à avoir une machine 100% stable avec les drivers proprio. J'utilise le driver du kernel qui a des performances suffisantes pour mon utilisation mais si tu es un pur gamer, c'est insuffisant  :Sad: 

----------

## pem

Les nVidias sont bien supportées sur Linux. ATI semble se désintéresser du pingouin. Et puis, nVidia est un supporter officiel de Gentoo. Alors, plutôt nVidia.Last edited by pem on Tue Aug 31, 2004 8:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bassman_fr

bah tu vois moi je vais revendre ma ATI 9600 Pro pour une nvidia Geforce FX 5700 ou 5600 paske j'en ai marre de voir mon Athlon 3000+ ramer sur neverwinter nights, vieux de deux ans ...

----------

## jpwalker

Bon, au vu de ces réponses, je crois que le choix et le jugement est fais :  NVidia  :Wink: 

Domage pour ATI qui perd un marché, ce sont pourtant de tres bonnes cartes (sous window$)   :Question: 

En parlant de 3D et de jeux, j'ai fais l'acquisition de Cedega (Winex 4), car je suis sous Gentoo au boulot, mais chez moi c'est une Mdk 10 qui tourne (put... de ISA serveur de mer...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Exclamation:  ). J'ai donc un beau package de plusieurs format (tgz, deb, rpm).  Y a t il moyen d'installer le tgz en passant par portage ? Si, oui comment ?

Merci à tous   :Cool: 

----------

## ttgeub

Créer un autre thread SVP

----------

## jpwalker

C'est vraiment pas urgent, j'en ferais un quand j'aurais installer ma carte.   :Smile: 

Grand merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cylgalad

emerge cedega après avoir mis le tgz dans /usr/portage/distfiles/

----------

## bosozoku

Winex3 était pas retiré de portage ?

On pouvait l'installer qu'en cvs, ça à changé pour winex4  (cedega) ?

----------

## jpwalker

Non, pas du tout mais je l'ai payer car je n'ai Gentoo qu'au taf, chez moi je suis sous Mandrake (RPM)   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

est-ce que toute cette discussion ATI/NVIDIA veut dire que c'est une mauvaise idée d'installer Gentoo sur un Powerbook (carte graphique ATI-Mobility radeo 9700) ?

je m'acheterai bien un portable, et plutot Mac. Mais si ATI est mal supporté ..

----------

## bosozoku

Bah si tu veux j'ai très bien fait marcher ma ati radeon 9100 (drivers de merde mais je pouvais jouer au moins) sur du chipset SIS. J'ai changé de carte mere... nforce2 la grosse gaffe.

Nvidia et ati ca fait pas bon ménage, résultat impossible ! 

Donc si ton chipset est via ou sis c'est bon mais si c'est du nvidia, laisse tomber c'est pas possible.

Payer ?! Tu peux installer les sources meme sous mandrake. C'est pas parce qu'elle utilise les rpm que tu peux pas compiler hein  :Wink: 

----------

## jpwalker

Je sais, mais comme pour portage, Mandrake utilise Urpmi (je ne t'apprend rien   :Embarassed: ) , je voulais donc qu'il soit installer avec urpmi d'ou l'achat pour avoir les paquets. 

En même temps pour le prix, le résultat est bon (voir excellent pour certain jeux   :Very Happy:  ) et de plus j'ai de quoi voir venir (rpm, deb, tgz)   :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Arg ne compare pas urpmi et portage !   :Twisted Evil: 

Moué faut voir, c'est combien le prix ? 

(enfin tu aurais mis 10 mn de plus à le compiler, tu payais rien et ça à le mérite de marcher sur toutes les distributions... :p)

----------

## jpwalker

C'est 5 euros par mois avec un minimum de trois mois >> 15 euros en tout (trop fort en math  :Laughing:  ) 

PS : je ne comparais pas vraiment Urpmi et Portage (je sais ce qu'il en est), c'était surtout pour les dépendances, et compiler sous Mandrake ça peut être très dangereux (mauvais souvenir  :Twisted Evil:   ) !!

----------

## bosozoku

ah bon ? Du temps ou j'étais sous mandrake, ça compilais bien. Il suffisait de bien installer les paquets "developpement".

15 euros, mouais je croyais plutôt dans les 50 euros.

ca va encore mais bon quand je pense que tu aurais pu gratuit en perdant 10 mn à compiler....

----------

## deluxe

J'étais un fan d'ati (Mac inside) jusqu'a que je passe mon portable (dell) sous gentoo... étant donné l'engouement d'ati pour sortir des drivers de qualité et compatibles avec l'ensemble de leur cartes graphiques je n'achèterais plus chez eux et déconseille fortement cette marque...

----------

## boing

[OFF]

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 15 euros, mouais je croyais plutôt dans les 50 euros.
> 
> ca va encore mais bon quand je pense que tu aurais pu gratuit en perdant 10 mn à compiler....

 

les thunes c'est pour les aider à déveloper et maintenir cedega

et aussi pour justifier l'envoi de librairies non-libres (des DLL windows pour directX je crois) dans le pack, librairies non distribuées sur le CVS

[/OFF]

perso, ne jouant que très peu, je ne vais pas polémiquer longtemps sur nvidia ou ati, juste qu'ayant eu une geforce2 sur mon pc d'avant, et maintenant une ati radeon IGP 320M sur mon portable, je dois dire qu'avec nvidia au moins, c'était simple

avec cette p@#&¤n de radeon, il m'a fallu 3 jours pour faire remarcher la 3d après avoir installé xorg et le kernel 2.6.8.1 (et en utilisant les snapshots DRI

m'enfin bon, vu que j'ai aucun jeu pour le moment (d'installé, j'en ai sinon, mais j'joue pas  :Shocked: ), j'peux pas dire pour les perfs... 

[OUT]

moi, tant que ça m'affiche les mails de cul et de pubs plein d'worms et autres virus marrants, ça m'va   :Twisted Evil: 

[/OUT]

[EDIT] 

+1 nvidia aussi, j'avais oublié de préciser

[/EDIT]

----------

## jpwalker

 *boing wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
>  *bosozoku wrote:*   15 euros, mouais je croyais plutôt dans les 50 euros.
> 
> ca va encore mais bon quand je pense que tu aurais pu gratuit en perdant 10 mn à compiler.... 
> ...

 

Entièrrement d'accord !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## deluxe

 *boing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perso, ne jouant que très peu, je ne vais pas polémiquer longtemps sur nvidia ou ati, juste qu'ayant eu une geforce2 sur mon pc d'avant, et maintenant une ati radeon IGP 320M sur mon portable, je dois dire qu'avec nvidia au moins, c'était simple
> 
> avec cette p@#&¤n de radeon, il m'a fallu 3 jours pour faire remarcher la 3d après avoir installé xorg et le kernel 2.6.8.1 (et en utilisant les snapshots DRI
> ...

 

Le snapshot radeon marche t'il pour tous les types de radeon ? (mobility m6 par exemple )

----------

## bosozoku

Ok je ne savais pas pour les librairies non-libres. Bah t'as bien fait alors :p

vivement que je m'achete une nvidia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shmal

Ca donne quoi le snapshot DRI ???

Wé ya quoi comme GeForce bon rapport qualité/prix en ce moment ?

----------

## bosozoku

la geforce4 fx 5200

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> la geforce4 fx 5200

 

il faut choisir: si elle est 4 elle est pas fx et inversement:

le chipset fx correspondrait à geforce5

donc soit la FX5200 soit une geforce4 (elles doivent être moins chères now, au pire MX)

----------

## Oni92

 *shmal wrote:*   

> Wé ya quoi comme GeForce bon rapport qualité/prix en ce moment ?

 

Tous depand de ton budget mais je dirai Geforce FX 5900XT si tu as les moyen (200 environ)  et si tu veux jouer sinon Geforce Fx 5200 voir une Geforce 4 TI si tu en trouve une bonne marché

----------

## bosozoku

Ah oui pardon.

Donc soit la fx 5200, soit la GF4 TI 4200 qui est très bon marché poru des bonnes performances.

----------

## shmal

Merci. Je viens de commander une leadtek 5900XT chez LDLC.

J'arrive du bon côté de la force  :Wink: 

----------

## me22

D'apres tous les gens avec qui j'ai parlé, un geForce 4600 Ti est preferable à un 5x00.  J'en ai trouvé sur eBay pour environs $100 CAD et c'est excellent.  Q3, enemy-territory, ils marchent parfaitement.

Donc, ++nVidia.

( Hmm... Je devrais chercher un clavier avec des accents si je poste ici  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## bosozoku

Je retire en partie ce que j'ai dis...

J'ai réussi à faire marcher la 3d avec une radeon 9100 sur une carte nforce2. Il fallait activer le support de l'i2c dans le kernel.

Quelqu'un peut me dire ce que c'est l'i2c ?

----------

## cylgalad

http://perso.club-internet.fr/mbouget/i2c.html

----------

